# Help with unlocking Hard Drive



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, I can't unlock my Quantum hard drive. I downloaded diskutil.exe and qunlock but I must be doing something wrong. Help would be greately appreceated!! I made a bootdisk and at the "A" prompt, typed "diskutil /PermUnlock 0" but all I see is command or filename not recognised. What could be the problem? Some info.... I made the disk on CD not flopy, and I put the diskutil on the CD with the Win2k boot. It does boot to what seems to be a DOS "A" prompt. Then I tried it on using a computer with Win2K and loaded the diskutil.exe and qunlock to the ROM. No luck... Any ideas?
THANKS!!!!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Are you sure you have a DOS version of gunlock. Suggest you boot and use diskutil that is on the MFSLive boot CD.

What model TiVo is the drive form? Are you sure the drive is locked?


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe the HD is locked because it shows up as 9MB but it's actually much larger then that. From all the research I've done here, it appears they show 9MB in size when locked and that the TiVo machine lockes them. I don't remember the model TiVo but it was not new... I tried both qunlock (not g, lol) and diskutil. I don't know what the MFSlive boot CD is, but I took qunlock and diskutil from thread links where others have apparently had luck with this.

What happens is that when I try to run either qunlock or diskutil, a popup screan saying "NTVDM.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows..." I don't know why I cannot run either but I must have something wrong


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Try this and follow the instructions and power cycle after running. Good Luck


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks rbtravis... I downloaded this zip and got both a QUNLOCK.EXE and a DLGCHK.EXE. Which exe do I use? Also there were no instructions to follow... what instructions are you reffering to for me to follow?
Thanks!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> Thanks rbtravis... I downloaded this zip and got both a QUNLOCK.EXE and a DLGCHK.EXE. Which exe do I use? Also there were no instructions to follow... what instructions are you reffering to for me to follow?
> Thanks!


You only need qunlock, if you type it without parameters the instructions appear. By the way qunlock stands for quick unlock and dlgchk stands for Data Life Guard Check used for testing Western Digital drives. Data Life Guard is a trademark of Western Digital Corp. Good Luck.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, well I tried it and it did the same thing. It seems that of the two drives I have (primary and slave) both will get an error if I try to run the feature (both meaning "qunlock 0" and "qunlock 1"). If I try "qunlock 2" or "qunlock 3" which do not exist, I see the message I would expect to see in DOS saying the unlock command has been sent and to restart the PC. For some reason, my drives will not allow me to perform the unlock as I get the "NTVDM.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows..." error stated in my above post. Oh man, what now?


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> if you type it without parameters the instructions appear.


Well, if I type only qunlock on DOS, I get a loud beep and the screen shows a list of possible perameters that I must type in where "n" = the drive (0 through 3). I am typing "qunlock 1" because the primary drive is 0 and I am trying to unlock the slave.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> Well, if I type only qunlock on DOS, I get a loud beep and the screen shows a list of possible perameters that I must type in where "n" = the drive (0 through 3). I am typing "qunlock 1" because the primary drive is 0 and I am trying to unlock the slave.


Most computers have two channels the primary channel indicated by the blue connector slot and the secondary channel indicated by the black connector slot. The master drives are the drives on the end of the cable while the slave drives are in the middle of the cables. because the Master drives have the terminating resistors turned on while the slaves do not. Primary master is 0 primary slave is 1 secondary master is 2 secondary slave is 3. In linux refered to as hda, hdb, hdc, hdd. hda primary master, hdb primary slave,hdc secondary master, hdd secondary slave. Hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, thanks... no you haven't confused me. This much I know and all seems connected correctly including jumpers. This is why I am using the camand "qunlock 1" instead of "qunlock 0". My problem is that when I try to run qunlock, diskutil, etc., there is a problem... an error which says "NTVDM.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows...". Even if I try it on the "C" drive with the command "qunlock 0" I get this error message window. I tried unused parameters (or empty ports that aren't there such as secondary primary and secondary slave) by typing qunlock 2 or qunlock 3 and I don't get the error! It appears to be sending the command and asks me to power cycle the PC. That is what I SHULD be seeing I assume (never having done this).


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> lol, thanks... no you haven't confused me. This much I know and all seems connected correctly including jumpers. This is why I am using the camand "qunlock 1" instead of "qunlock 0". My problem is that when I try to run qunlock, diskutil, etc., there is a problem... an error which says "NTVDM.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows...". Even if I try it on the "C" drive with the command "qunlock 0" I get this error message window. I tried unused parameters (or empty ports that aren't there such as secondary primary and secondary slave) by typing qunlock 2 or qunlock 3 and I don't get the error! It appears to be sending the command and asks me to power cycle the PC. That is what I SHULD be seeing I assume (never having done this).


http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#FeatureTool
the Hitachi feature tool should show you the results. Your PC should be configured as follows: Windows C drive = primary master primary channel Linux hda, Windows CDrom primary channel slave device = Linux hdb, drive to be unlocked secondary channel master = Linux hdc, for Instantcake and PTVnet purposes your target drive is hdc, and your CDrom is hdb. After you have unlocked your hdc you should set the bios to boot first from the CDrom, Boot the PTVnet first( don't worry if it seems to do nothing) and the load Instantcake when directed. Instantcake will then run and after it is done it will execute the PTVnet program which it had stored in memory. When it completes you are done. Remember for Instantcake which is running under Linux hdc is the tivo target drive and hdb is the CDrom. Good luck.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK I'm confused... what are these instructions for? I am trying to unlock just one drive that TiVo has locked so I can use it in my PC. I put it in my PC. Now I have a "C" drive that is "Primary 0". The drive from the Tivo is "Slave 1". The "slave 1" drive shows that it is 9MB in sise because it is locked. I have tried to unlock it using "qunlock" and "diskutil". Neither will unlock the drive. Instead, when I try any of these programs, I get a popup window saying "NTVDM.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows...". For some reason these EXE programs aren't running properly. What should I do?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The drive from the TiVo should be the master on the secondary chain. the slave on the primary chain should the cdrom. To run the program you boot windows and a then do start>run>cmd which will run the command prompt. you then set the path to where you have qunlock and run qunlock 2 . that should unlock your drive. Exit windows, change your bios to boot from CD and then Boot from PTVnet CD and follow all instructions. repeat first boot windows,run qunlock 2, then shutdown windows, change bios, boot linux, follow instruction on screen and answer questions asked by screen


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

IIRC, you need to run qunlock from DOS, not from a DOS window. (It's been a long time since). So boot to DOS from a CD or diskette, then run it.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Guys, I have tried both ways already. That is... I've tried to use a boot disc that would give me a DOS prompt, then I ran the comand. That didn't work. I then tried to boot the machine using a hard drive with Win2K on it and running the program from both the ROM drive and from putting qunlock on the primary Win2K drive. Nothing worked. I get that error. I'm doing what you and others say to do, but it's not working. Say, what is this difference in running a DOS vs. a DOS window?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

a dos window locks out, protects against certain I/O commands he said you need an MSDOS boot floppy. The last version of which was 6.21. Or you can go to www.MFSlive.org download MFSlive-1.3b.iso burn it to CD. The site also has instructions how to turn off protect. Read this page: http://mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#othertools
good luck


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

> sd-h400_unlock:
> (Courtesy of Jamie on ************.com or JamieP on Tivocommunity)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This tool is used to unlock capacity lock on some TiVo with dvd players.
> ...


Alright, the MSDOS flopy is wht I was using and got the error message I commented on. I just tried to boot with the Linux boot floppy as you've suggested. I don't know anything about Linux, but I get the same "A" prompt so I assume I go from there as I did with the DOS boot floppy. However, all of the prompts I tried (pasted above) didn't work. I see "command or filename not recognized" when I type any of the commands above. Any ideas?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> you can go to www.MFSlive.org download MFSlive-1.3b.iso burn it to CD. The site also has instructions how to turn off protect. Read this page: http://mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#othertools
> good luck


Boot the MFSlive-1.3b.iso CD and then use the command. Do not boot from floppy.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, I meant CD not floppy. So again, I'd like to ask this same question again (see above sans "floppy")...


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> Sorry, I meant CD not floppy. So again, I'd like to ask this same question again (see above sans "floppy")...


all you type is the following line:
sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdd
that is if is secondary slave
if it is secondary master type:
sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdc
good luck


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

sd-h400_unlock is not for unlocking Tivo s1.

diskutil is.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Spike, I must have misread your instructions. All I have is series II


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Alrighty... so let's recap. I now have a DOS boot disk that I can boot and run either diskutil or qunlock. I also have this Linux MFSLive boot disk. which do I want to use to unlock my hard drive and how do I do it?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Boot the MFSlive-1.3b.iso CD. Enter the following command:
Use this tool if your Series 1 TiVo drive locks itself.
If a drive a locked, drive size will show up as really small drive. (less than 10GB)

To unlock:

diskutil -u 2 <return>
(where 0 = /dev/hda, 1 = /dev/hdb, 2 = /dev/hdc, 3 = /dev/hdd)
courtesy of Spike2k5 in this forum Spike in his own forum


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, I've botted from the MFSlive-1.3b.iso CD. I entered the command but I still see "command or filename not recognized". Maybe I'm not typing the command correctly... I typed "diskutil -u 0" . I subbed in "0" for the "2" because it is now the only drive connected and thus should be the primary drive. Is this right?
Thanks!!


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Also, the prompt I see when I boot is:

"[DR-DOS] A:"

I then type "C:" to change to "[DR-DOS] C:" because the hard drive should be on C.

At "[DR-DOS] C:" I type the comand you just gave me and then I still get "command or filename not recognized".


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> OK, I've botted from the MFSlive-1.3b.iso CD. I entered the command but I still see "command or filename not recognized". Maybe I'm not typing the command correctly... I typed "diskutil -u 0" . I subbed in "0" for the "2" because it is now the only drive connected and thus should be the primary drive. Is this right?
> Thanks!!


No it depends on the socket on the motherboard Blue ( primary) or black (secondary) and the position on the cable, end (primary) middle (slave) as well as the jumpers on the drive. you should have the drive jumpered to master and plugged into the end connector ( usually black) of the cable and the the blue connector plugged into the black connector on the motherboard. Do not sub anything and do not assume anything. Linux and dos are not the same. Dos names disks in order. Linux has different names for different drives. drive types /dev/fda is floppy drive a, /dev/hdc is hard drive C, dos makes assumptions, linux does not, it uses cable and connection positions. If you change these the command will not work. remove the floppy disk you do not need it, boot from the cd and execute the command as specified. Assume nothing. When you do you are usually wrong. That is why it is not working.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, I have the black end (primary) on the cable pluged into the drive. I have the blue end on the cable pluged into the "IDE1" connector on the motherboard. The midle connector on the canble has nothing on it. I unplugged the floppy drive but left the CD ROM driv plugged into "IDE2" connector of the motherboard. I have the jumper of the drive set to "master". I have now booted from the cd and I think I am ready to execute the command as specified.

Questions: the "A" prompt comes up... do I leave it on "A" prompt or change to "C" prompt?

Also, you posted:



> diskutil -u 2 <return>


Do I need to just type "diskutil -u 2" then hit return with my hard drive plugged in as above, or would another choice from:



> (where 0 = /dev/hda, 1 = /dev/hdb, 2 = /dev/hdc, 3 = /dev/hdd)


Thanks so much for being patient!!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> OK, I have the black end (primary) on the cable pluged into the drive. I have the blue end on the cable pluged into the "IDE1" connector on the motherboard. The midle connector on the canble has nothing on it. I unplugged the floppy drive but left the CD ROM driv plugged into "IDE2" connector of the motherboard. I have the jumper of the drive set to "master". I have now booted from the cd and I think I am ready to execute the command as specified.
> 
> Questions: the "A" prompt comes up... do I leave it on "A" prompt or change to "C" prompt?
> 
> ...


If you leave your CD plugged into the C drive position you must change your bios to boot first from the CD drive. after it boots from the CD leaving your A drive as the Primary Master then at the prompt you can type "diskutil -u 0" as you desire.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is confusing because it doesn't seem to directly answer the questions... My CD plugged directly into my C drive? My CD ROM is plugged into the IDE2 connector on the motherboard.  My C drive is the only hard drive plugged in and is plugged into the IDE1 connector on my motherboard. My bios is set to boot from the ROM drive and thus I have been getting the "A" prompt in DOS at boot up from the MFSLive disk.

I'm asking if I need to change the "A" prompt to "C" (which I believe is what my hard drive is) in order to run the command?



> you can type "diskutil -u 0" as you desire.


"0" would be the A drive which I believe is my CD ROM in this case right?

Also, it occured to me to ask if this MFSLive disk I made has the diskutil on it or if this is only a boot disk. If this is only a boot disk then I need to be told to burn another disk with an added program right?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> This is confusing because it doesn't seem to directly answer the questions... My CD plugged directly into my C drive? My CD ROM is plugged into the IDE2 connector on the motherboard. My C drive is the only hard drive plugged in and is plugged into the IDE1 connector on my motherboard. My bios is set to boot from the ROM drive and thus I have been getting the "A" prompt in DOS at boot up from the MFSLive disk.
> 
> I'm asking if I need to change the "A" prompt to "C" (which I believe is what my hard drive is) in order to run the command?
> 
> ...


your CDrom is plugged into the secondary channel slave drive. which your bios and Linux recognise as the C Drive, the linux tatget disk is now plugged to A drive, your problem is you keep thinking dos, don't think that way, Think of yourself as Sgt Schultz from hogan's heros, i know nothing i see nothing. C is your cdrom because it is in the slave position on the secondary channel,A is the target drive in the master position on the primary channel. Assume nothing.cdrom is c target drive is A, don't assume , If you set everything as you stated it is correct, just execute it as you said you wanted on zero. don't change anything, you keep thinking in dos while running Linux. The program you need is on the Linux Boot disk.


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

(lol) I feel like Sholtz right now! OK I think I see what you are saying about assuming and what I'm doing to confuse Linux and DOS.



> just execute it as you said you wanted on zero.


OK, I tried the command "diskutil -u 0" on the "A" prompt. Still I get "command or filename not recognized". I tried it on the "C" prompt for the heck of it and I get a blue screen with white vertical lines and some "%" symbols on it. At the top of this screen it says "copyright 2000, StorageSoft Inc. All rights resurved" Is that fammiliar to you? What should I be seeing?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> (lol) I feel like Sholtz right now! OK I think I see what you are saying about assuming and what I'm doing to confuse Linux and DOS.
> 
> OK, I tried the command "diskutil -u 0" on the "A" prompt. Still I get "command or filename not recognized". I tried it on the "C" prompt for the heck of it and I get a blue screen with white vertical lines and some "%" symbols on it. At the top of this screen it says "copyright 2000, StorageSoft Inc. All rights resurved" Is that fammiliar to you? What should I be seeing?


Did you boot the MSFlive CD? then at the prompt you typed diskutil -u 0 <return key>? if you did it should have worked. If you did and it did not work you should go to the forums at MFSlive.org and ask spike because you problem is beyond my knowledge and I only have RCA DVR40 tivos so I have only seen it work on Tivo series II


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey! It worked after all... It would continue to show up as ~9MB in size but when I went to the Diskmanager it showed that the remainder wasn't located. Makes sence, but I would have thought that the size would have shown up under "my Computer". Anyhoo, I can't thank you enough for such patience with me. I think that last part was the part that did it so luckly I checked the disk manager before pulling my hair out. Happy hollidays!!
Derrick


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy Holidays!!
If you feel adventurous:
If you have used bigger drive(s):
if you used a bigger drive than the original, your drive has unused extra capacity so you might be able to expand the drive to utilize the full capacity.

Single drive with original factory capacity:

mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda (Series 1 & 2)


----------

